# Hobby



## Redone (Feb 10, 2013)

Ladies, My children are all older my youngest away in college and I am really needing a hobby. After 26 years of taking care of my husband, my kids and my patients I am finding it hard to take care of me. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Have you forgotten what you used to like doing while raising those kids, Redone?

You could get a million replies and not one may appeal to you.

I'll start off with two.

A female friend of mine, similar situ to yours, went on a taxidermy course. Now makes good extra money stuffing critters for hunters.

Take a short music study course. Learn about time signitures, scales, harmony and disonnance. It'll open a whole new world for your listening pleasure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Take up climbing. There are three Earth Treks gym in Maryland where you can be introduced into climbing.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Dancing

Yoga

Swimming

Tennis

Racquet ball

Bird Watching

Singing lessons

College classes...science, architecture, art

Painting on canvas, but also painting objects, furniture, walls

Learn an instrument

Race car driving lessons

Write stories, or a blog

I could add a lot more...and I'll say, all of these are on my "want to" list while only a portion are on my "doing this" list. I'll get around to them all, hopefully.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Try anything new, it will bring excitement back in your life.

Discard the ones you dislike.

I find the more difficult, the more I tend to focus on it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Volunteering. It is a win/win because you get something out of it and you help others.

I volunteer for a community based support network for elderly in my area.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Burlesque dancing?

No, i'm not kidding. Wife was looking into it at one time, but her arthritic knees said 'no'. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Redone
Think about the last time you saw something in real life, or media that made you think "wow, that looks like fun". Then do it. 

(OK if it involves jumping off of cliffs in a bat-suit, then maybe learn a lot about it, THEN do it.......)


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Some fun things ladies in my social circle do are 

- playing an instrument: she had played in high school and college and now plays with a group of ladies at events

- belly dancing: she is not even close to thin and has such a blast with it. She's raised five kids!

- roller derby: seriously, I have two friends who do this, one in her 40's and one in her 50's. One is an attorney and one a SAHM.

- Yoga: regular or hot/Bikram

- Book club

- Learn a foreign language

- Community theatre: acting or working behind the scenes

Try a few different things until something clicks with you! Have a blast!!!!

ETA - Most of my friends are in the 40-60 age range. Just wanted to show that even us older moms can still do the kooky young girl things.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What do you like to do? What are your interests? Go from there.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Something that includes your husband.


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

You could start making jewelry, using beads and fishing line or learn how to braid hemp.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Volunteer at barcs in baltimore if you're local. 
Volunteer to walk shelter dogs on the numerous hiking trails in maryland. 
Become a mentor for an at risk teen or child. 
Learn to knit or sew and make blankets to donate to kids in the hospital...my son had an incident where he had to be hospitalized and when the nurse brought him a child sized quilt with flames and cars all over it he was overjoyed. He STILL has the blanket to this day. We were told the local retired ladies get together and make quilts like that for sick kids. 
Learn how to keep honey bees. From what I understand it's a rewarding hobby and you're also helping to bolster the honey bee population which is definitely in need of help. Plus you can sell all that delicious honey at your local farmer's market OR turn it into holiday gifts for friends and family (I'm thinking create your own cute labels and put the honey in pretty jars)


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

From tropical fish to gardening; any hobby that requires quiet observation. (It's good for your blood pressure.)

Photography. Cameras are cheaper and smarter every year.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Golf

:smthumbup:

But as others have said you must have some interest in it initially. Look in your heart and go for whatever is there.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Volunteer at barcs in baltimore if you're local.
> Volunteer to walk shelter dogs on the numerous hiking trails in maryland.
> Become a mentor for an at risk teen or child.
> Learn to knit or sew and make blankets to donate to kids in the hospital...my son had an incident where he had to be hospitalized and when the nurse brought him a child sized quilt with flames and cars all over it he was overjoyed. He STILL has the blanket to this day. We were told the local retired ladies get together and make quilts like that for sick kids.
> *Learn how to keep honey bees. From what I understand it's a rewarding hobby and you're also helping to bolster the honey bee population which is definitely in need of help. Plus you can sell all that delicious honey at your local farmer's market OR turn it into holiday gifts for friends and family (I'm thinking create your own cute labels and put the honey in pretty jars)*


We are just about to get a hive, Mr H used to do beekeeping as a hobby and I am so looking forward to having our own honey and giving it away to family, friends.


----------



## droll (Nov 11, 2014)

Invest to have hobby, go shopping, spa etc..


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Holland said:


> We are just about to get a hive, Mr H used to do beekeeping as a hobby and I am so looking forward to having our own honey and giving it away to family, friends.


That's something I've always wanted to do...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Redone said:


> Ladies, My children are all older my youngest away in college and I am really needing a hobby. After 26 years of taking care of my husband, my kids and my patients I am finding it hard to take care of me. Any suggestions ?


What would you want to gain from the hobby?

A creative outlet? Fitness related? Cooking? A way to meet others?


My interest in floristry as a hobby has me taking workshops, creating arrangements for our home and/or friends. I enjoy the interaction at the workshops but it's a solitary creative outlet for me. I love lining up the music, selecting the flowers, making the arrangements and knowing I'm creating something for that moment... and then it's gone. 

Hobbies of friends include motorbike riding, archery, playing team sports (I'm considering soccer next year), dancing, writing, photography, languages, cooking... there's so much!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

yeah_right said:


> - roller derby: seriously, I have two friends who do this, one in her 40's and one in her 50's. One is an attorney and one a SAHM.


I'd do roller derby for the outfits alone!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Holland said:


> We are just about to get a hive, Mr H used to do beekeeping as a hobby and I am so looking forward to having our own honey and giving it away to family, friends.


Would be interesting. My wife would likely kill me if I ever tried though. She is terrified of bees.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think the kids getting out of the house is a good time to up the ante on your sex life. People ask me now what I do for fun and, while I don't say this, the truth is "sex." I have sex for fun. I'm guessing this is a hobby you could include your husband in?


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Also, geneology.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Banjo. I have it on good authority that you can't play a sad song on a banjo.


----------

